#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Free Drilling & Completion Books

## Gitta

Hello good pipo!

I have quite a number of drilling and completions books. Just waiting for your requests and I post.

Cheers



GittaSee More: Free Drilling & Completion Books

----------


## Enriqueryan

Hi Gitta,
I need IADC Drilling Manual.You have it?please share it for me,Thank a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Gitta

Enriqueryan,

Here it is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

cheers

Gitta

----------


## nayakya

Hi Gitta,

please share 
IADC Rig inspection checklist
IADC Rig Pass training material.
IADC Safety case 
IADC H2S safety
IADC Health Safety & Environment Guidelines

----------


## revalea75031

thanks for share the post.

----------


## Gitta

Here's what i have.

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you man

----------


## rcer

Hi Gitta,

do you have any recent "Deepwater Well design" & "Deepwater Drilling manuals" from any of the major operators (i.e Shell, BP, ExxonMobil, Statoil, Total etc.)?

regards

rcer

----------


## Tony-H

Thank you very much, Well done and great help

----------


## Ritesh Soni

i need the book well design drilling and production ,craft, holden and graves.
can anyone send this to my mail id?? please thank you
soni.riteshsoni21@gmail.com 

your little effort will be very helpful for me, thank you

----------


## Gitta

Here you go.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Here you go.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## alaric26

Please can you help me with Petroleum engineering handbook volume II drilling Engineering. Thanks

See More: Free Drilling & Completion Books

----------


## Gitta

alaric26,

Here you go;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

alaric26,

Here you go;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## mokhtar1427

Hi Gitta! Do you have any books or softwares about the well integrity?

----------


## Gitta

Hi mokhtar1427,

Well Integrity is relatively a new area of focus. As such, there is readily not much material about. However, here is what I have been able to collect. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Hi mokhtar1427,

Well Integrity is relatively a new area of focus. As such, there is readily not much material about. However, here is what I have been able to collect. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## jdmacbook

here is another one that might help
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Method and types of rigs

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Method and types of rigs

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Oil Rig components

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Oil Rig components

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Applied reservoir engineering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Applied reservoir engineering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

GittaSee More: Free Drilling & Completion Books

----------


## Gitta

Quality in Drilling & Completion

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Engineering by Neal Adams

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Engineering by Neal Adams

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Engineering work Book

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Engineering work Book

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drill Bits

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drill Bits

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Well Control - ABERDEEN Drilling Schools

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Well Control - ABERDEEN Drilling Schools

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Completions Primer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Completions Primer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Well Completion Design by Janathan



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

GittaSee More: Free Drilling & Completion Books

----------


## Gitta

Well Completion Design by Janathan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Well Completion & Servicing by IFP

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Well Completion & Servicing by IFP

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Completions design Manual by ENI

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Completions design Manual by ENI

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Completions methods

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Completions methods

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Compeltions method description

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling & Well Completions

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling & Completions in horizontal wells

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Basic Well Completions concepts

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Completion Process by HLB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

From Drilling to Completions

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Equipment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Advanced Blowout prevention by Robert Degrace

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Casing Design Manual - ENI

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control & IWCF

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Intervention & Pressure Control

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Prevention, Fishing & casing Repair

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fishing Tools

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

All thanks to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Drilling Equipment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Advanced Blowout prevention by Robert Degrace

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Casing Design Manual - ENI

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control & IWCF

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Intervention & Pressure Control

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Prevention, Fishing & casing Repair

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fishing Tools

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

All thanks to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Well Services field Data Handbook i.e i-handbook

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Well Services field Data Handbook i.e i-handbook

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## fabri986

Hi Gitta, 


I need this book:
Kicks and Blowout Control,  by Neal J. Adams, Larry Kuhlman

ThanksSee More: Free Drilling & Completion Books

----------

